

Digg-nation is huge! Community is more powerful than money or technology - bootload
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/08/digg-nation-is-.html

======
PStamatiou
I've noticed that everyone that gets on digg the first time seems to write a
follow-up post about how much traffic they got. I'm guilty and did the same
when I got on digg the first time two years ago.

